# 2 921 Leads



## WarrenW (Dec 24, 2003)

My local Dish dealer was going to pick up a 921 for me in Atlanta tomorrow  , until I learned from this forum that 2 lines from the dish(es) are required. If I understand correctly, this need will be eliminated when the DPP44 spilter is available. Is this correct and if so when is it expected to be available, if anyone knows? I currently run a 6000 with 2 dishes (not superdish.) Is this sufficient for the 921 and subscription to the HD package?
Thanks.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

1st off I think we should be on the regular DVR forum, this is for 921 support only, but seeing there is only one working unit IN THE WORLD we should be allright. Any way on the question I believe you have to have a duel feed. Check with dish I got a completely free upgrade to a dish 500 in anticipation of getting the ungettable , including installation, they came yesterday. Cheaper than a splitter. 
I think the 921 could be an evil April fool joke from CharliE*
I printed a picture of it and put it under my amp. Works great!


----------



## Tom488 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, the 921 absolutely, positively, without a doubt, no exceptions allowed, requires both tuners to be cabled to the SAME switch (or same type of switch in the case of cascaded switches).

Yes, the DP+44 switch will allow you to run a single cable from the switch to your receiver, then use a splitter to split out two cables to go to each tuner input.

Yes, Dish500 (in any flavor - either a real Dish500 or two dishes pointing at 119/110) will get you all the HD content ("that's worth broadcasting") :sure: - with the exception of CBS-HD, and HD PPV (for now, anyway). All the other HD channels are on the 110° satellite.

Here on the east coast, it's officially Christmas. There's a big empty spot under my tree (about 16"x12"x5.25") that I'm pretty upset about. <sigh>

Oh well... there's always the New Year, or maybe President's Day. Easter? 4th of July? Okay, okay... Halloween - but that's as FAR as I'm going! :lol:


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Tom488 said:


> Yes, Dish500 (in any flavor - either a real Dish500 or two dishes pointing at 119/110) will get you all the HD content ("that's worth broadcasting") :sure: - with the exception of CBS-HD, and HD PPV (for now, anyway). All the other HD channels are on the 110° satellite.


Actually, HD PPV is on 110, too.

Other than CBS, the HD demo channel is not on Dish 500; it's on 61.5 only.

Following Jim's not-so-funny advice from the last Retailer Chat, I had a box with the 921 brochure in it under my tree. 

'sounds like the development folks are off until the 1st and we won't get a SW upgrade (and thus, no quantity shipments) until after then.

The DP+44 is supposed to be available sometime in Q1 '04.

[I assume this thread will be moved to the Dish DVR Forum shortly].


----------

